

Shutdown PC by removing SD Card - TMK
http://aleprok.eu/2011/11/19/shutdown-by-removing-sd-card/

======
asharp
Interesting, but why don't you use a udev rule?

Something like KERNEL=="sdg", RUN+="/usr/bin/madagascar" and then you have
madagascar check the environment variable ACTION for a 'remove', and when you
see that run shutdown? (or just write straight into sysreq for instant
poweroff)

~~~
TMK
I'm not the biggest linux geek, so i'm not that familiar with writing udev
rules, so it was easier for me just writing the script with c. Though should
looking into writing udev rules. :)

